# ASA West Monroe shooter numbers down



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

here we go again...:happy1:


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I think asa is always looking for new sites...I wouldn't be surprised to see a new location next year. I would say AL just alittle more central located.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

greimer said:


> I think asa is always looking for new sites...I wouldn't be surprised to see a new location next year. I would say AL just alittle more central located.


Centrally located to ??

I'm pretty sure location criteria is based at least partly, on shooter & State ASA club numbers adjacent to any particular geographic region.

Fact is, at any given shoot, somebody is going to have a long way to drive to an ASA shoot... should it be the shooters from a region who annually show a larger number of participants?


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Central to the south were asa is king...that is just my thoughts, could be wrong but we will see


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

TX nubers are always good on the other hand


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

greimer said:


> Central to the south were asa is king...that is just my thoughts, could be wrong but we will see


Is Louisiana, not in the South. :tongue:

This has been discussed and kicked around every year.

Here is a good response from a State ASA rep, as to the why and where's

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1275558&p=1058414833#post1058414833


And, my response:




> if that is the only criteria for the site hosting the Classic, then Texas, Ok or AR would be the logical choices... I can't speak to OK/AR numbers, but Texas currently has 14 ASA clubs, 622 shooters qualified for State this year(over 300 shooting State) and more clubs being added next year.
> 
> Granted, no one likes to drive, but I would venture to bet I drive further to get to the Texas Pro-Am(and I live in the State) than most folks drive to get to the Classic... not to mention how far most Texas and Oklahoma shooters drive year after year to get to the rest of the Pro-Am sites, and again... combine the 2 States... I'd bet we have a majority of ASA shooters on average, not even including the ones who don't currently travel to shoot most of the Pro-Ams.
> 
> ...


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like the scores were down too!


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Like I said TX has a huge asa following...asa is home in GA and I think they would look back that way and then again they might hold another in TX. But with how the world is going they are going to go were they can make the most money and grow the sport.
AL does not have a very strong asa following, but I hope it grows


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

CutTheLoop said:


> here we go again...:happy1:


Thanks for the smart ***** remark. I love asking an honest question and getting your kind of response! Archers helping archers. Yea right!!! I guess if I lived on AT and had 5000 posts I could find threads to smart off on and and raise my post count also!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

numbers down? maybe.
scores down? maybe.

think about it. higher gas prices...more unemployed...could it be something other than location played a part in the numbers?
what are you comparing the scores to? it was cold...it rained...lots and lots of trees even not counting the three i killed with my x ringers. gotta tell ya girls it was kinda tough for some of us...especially the yankees who haven't had time to really work on the outdoor game.
it is what it is.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

chill dude he has a right to his opinion and no need to start a fire! I think asa will change things next yr 2 shoots at 1 loc. is not turning out the numbers, and mike is a buisness man when buisness aint good he will make changes, however CTL is correct somebody will have to drive a long distance no matter where it is, and with gas prices rising to the extreme it will put a hurting on traveling long distances


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

carlosii said:


> numbers down? maybe.
> scores down? maybe.
> 
> think about it. higher gas prices...more unemployed...could it be something other than location played a part in the numbers?
> ...


my son went carlosi and he said it was tuff judging,etc I thought it was tuff in august


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

For me I work monday-friday...so I have 2 pick what shoots I go 2 and I choose to wait to the classic to vist LA.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

jarheadhunter said:


> Thanks for the smart ***** remark. I love asking an honest question and getting your kind of response! Archers helping archers. Yea right!!! I guess if I lived on AT and had 5000 posts I could find threads to smart off on and and raise my post count also!!!


Honestly, if you're going to participate in online forums...you really should grow some thicker skin and perhaps develop a sense of humor... I freely admit, I am a consummate "smart ass", it's called "levity". 

Aside from that, I don't see what my post count has to do with anything, other than indicate I am a big fan of AT...and trust me, I do plenty of the "archers helping archers" thing, online and out here in the real world.:cheers:


aaaanyway....

In the interest of the conversation, I took a peak over on ASA's website and threw a quick map together, based on their current ASA Club list(by State).

Good news is, there's LOTS of ASA clubs, some states up from last years numbers(win), bad news, they cover a LARGE span of dirt. 

Just at a quick glance, it would look like "Pine Bluff" AR or Memphis TN would be a nice pivot point for the Classic... but, I would also bet they lack a suitable or available venue.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

It is not what state has the most shooters it is what state has the most shooters that travel. Easiest solution take the zip codes of all shooters that participate in the Pro Ams give the info to a marketing firm and they will tell you where the most ideal locations are to hold the Pro Ams that benefit the most shooters. If your state has 50000 Asa shooters and only 100 travel to pro Ams why in the world would a shoot be held in your area!!!!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

greimer said:


> Like I said TX has a huge asa following...asa is home in GA and I think they would look back that way and then again they might hold another in TX. *But with how the world is going they are going to go were they can make the most money and grow the sport.*
> AL does not have a very strong asa following, but I hope it grows


I tend to agree, and certainly hope they can continue to do so... I have a feeling we ain't seen nothin yet with gas prices this year. I'm still feeling the sting from a couple years ago, and traveling to ASA shoots with $4+/gallon gas... I swore at the time, I couldn't make myself do it again. I'm afraid I may have to live up to that this year.:sad:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That map does a good job of showing why Metropolis is so popular.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey look at metropolis and the numbers it draws but they haven't brought any of the shoots further north either......i think numbers will be down because of the soy changes.....nobody is gonna go to all if they can win soy by only going to three and the classic....


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Looks like Memphis would be a winner from your map! But just because one state has more clubs than another doesn't mean those shooters want to participate in the Pro Ams. The only way to truely get real data is use the zip codes from shooters that actually attend the Pro Ams. Cater to the the shooters that are interested in traveling to the Pro Ams!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Best I could tell, the numbers weren't down that much. Somebody posted that there was 1034 shooters I think. It looked like K45 was way down, but some classes were up from last year. Open B was up a few shooters. With the poor economy and horrible gas prices, and a terrible weather forecast, I think they did pretty good.


----------



## powerquack2000 (Oct 14, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> Just at a quick glance, it would look like "Pine Bluff" AR ... but, I would also bet they lack a suitable or available venue.
> 
> View attachment 1022254


Actually Pine Bluff hosts the Ben Pearson Memorial 3D shoot every year.....it is one of the largest shoots in the south.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sbhhh....don't tell anybody, but think mur-rid-dee-ann, to be on the calender next year...

btw 3Dblackncamo, you have a wise and observant off-spring. i'm just glad the mud was slippery but not too deep, compared to indiana muck.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

1monstertriumph said:


> Hey look at metropolis and the numbers it draws but they haven't brought any of the shoots further north either......i think numbers will be down because of the soy changes.....nobody is gonna go to all if they can win soy by only going to three and the classic....


I think you have identified one of the key factors. Since those in the eastern states don't HAVE to shoot the 1st W Monroe shoot to qualify for SOY, many decided to forego the trip. Weather was likely a factor as well, as I know many guys who wait until the week of the event to decide to go and just register on-site.

I think it id too early to tell exactly how the East/West format for SOY will affect overall participation though. We may see bigger numbers at some events in part because of it. I will be interested to see the numbers in Augusta and London, KY after the turnout at Gainesville.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Weather was the major factor at Monroe. I had a good time but it was miserable cold and rained hard. All of us saw the weather coming and some still went but I think those who stayed home made the right call.

Sat and Sun we walked some deep muddy paths.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

shootist said:


> Best I could tell, the numbers weren't down that much. Somebody posted that there was 1034 shooters I think. It looked like K45 was way down, but some classes were up from last year. Open B was up a few shooters. With the poor economy and horrible gas prices, and a terrible weather forecast, I think they did pretty good.


I was surprised at the turnout! Team shoots were packed. 
DB


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Economy, Gas Prices, Unemployment, Weather...

All major factors for turn out I'm sure. I think the location was great (aside from the road construction which made finding the site in the dark damn near impossible Saturday morning at 6am).


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> Thanks for the smart ***** remark. I love asking an honest question and getting your kind of response! Archers helping archers. Yea right!!! I guess if I lived on AT and had 5000 posts I could find threads to smart off on and and raise my post count also!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> oh boy stop your crying............


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

The spring W. Monroe event "should" be on the calender for next year. ASA likes the hosts and the hosts like ASA. 

The Classic most likely will be in either Cullman, Alabama or Meridian, Mississippi.

Nothing set in stone.... yet.....but I wouldn't bet against this prediction.:wink:


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Weather was the major factor at Monroe. I had a good time but it was miserable cold and rained hard. All of us saw the weather coming and some still went but I think those who stayed home made the right call.
> 
> Sat and Sun we walked some deep muddy paths.
> DB



Your right DB, I had a great time but I was surprised that many shooters came with the KNOWN weather approaching.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Aside from the economic factor consider this. The new Shooter of the Year program you shoot three tournament instead of best of six and Classic. In theory the folks from the east would not have to travel to the west shoots and vice versa. You always have those committed folks who shoot all of them. So numbers in any given ProAm could be down because of opposite division folks not traveling.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> The spring W. Monroe event "should" be on the calender for next year. ASA likes the hosts and the hosts like ASA.
> 
> The Classic most likely will be in either Cullman, Alabama or Meridian, Mississippi.
> 
> Nothing set in stone.... yet.....but I wouldn't bet against this prediction.:wink:



I'm good with that.:thumbs_up


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

CutTheLoop said:


> I'm good with that.:thumbs_up





Tallcatt said:


> The spring W. Monroe event "should" be on the calender for next year. ASA likes the hosts and the hosts like ASA.
> 
> The Classic most likely will be in either Cullman, Alabama or Meridian, Mississippi.
> 
> Nothing set in stone.... yet.....but I wouldn't bet against this prediction.:wink:


Hey someone else said something like that...must be a smart man


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

CutTheLoop said:


> Honestly, if you're going to participate in online forums...you really should grow some thicker skin and perhaps develop a sense of humor... I freely admit, I am a consummate "smart ass", it's called "levity".
> 
> Aside from that, I don't see what my post count has to do with anything, other than indicate I am a big fan of AT...and trust me, I do plenty of the "archers helping archers" thing, online and out here in the real world.:cheers:
> 
> ...


Conway, AR would probably have enough motels and there is Camp Robinson to shoot at. I don't know for sure that Camp Robinson would be big enough, but the ABA (arkansas bowhunters association) would know. That's where the state championship is every year. Also the Ben Pearson memorial shoot in Pine Bluff used to draw 1000 shooters from what i've been told. So the site for that shoot would probably be big enough. I'm not real familiar with pine bluff but I know it's pretty big and has a lot of hotels.


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> Conway, AR would probably have enough motels and there is Camp Robinson to shoot at. I don't know for sure that Camp Robinson would be big enough, but the ABA (arkansas bowhunters association) would know. That's where the state championship is every year. Also the Ben Pearson memorial shoot in Pine Bluff used to draw 1000 shooters from what i've been told. So the site for that shoot would probably be big enough. I'm not real familiar with pine bluff but I know it's pretty big and has a lot of hotels.



The new Pearson site in pine bluff wouldn be near big enough, plenty of range space but no parking.

Now camp Robinson would be perfect, plenty of space, hotels, great city, etc.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

My ride decided not to go so I didn't make it. Besides, the weather around central Illinois has sucked so bad Sunday was the first day we got out to a 3D. Saturday was the pits with rain virtually all day.
Gas prices lurched to $3.69 early in the week and rumors of $5.00 gas ain't helpin' attitudes.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> My ride decided not to go so I didn't make it. Besides, the weather around central Illinois has sucked so bad Sunday was the first day we got out to a 3D. Saturday was the pits with rain virtually all day.
> Gas prices lurched to $3.69 early in the week and rumors of $5.00 gas ain't helpin' attitudes.


With the weather we dealed with you were lucky. Wasnt alot of fun.
DB


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought that the new shooter of the year deal could be most of the reason that numbers are down. But, then when I checked closer the biggest losses are coming from the Bow Novice class (normally 130+) down to the 80's and Open C ( 120+) down to the 70's. These are not in the shooter of the year program and have lost over a 100 shooters. So, must be the economy or just still a little early on the season. Anyway, enjoyed it as always, met new and old friends and got to do a little mudslinging. You all should have saw what my white Duramax looked like after the tourn.:smile:
Charlie


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree I thing Arkansas would be a great state to hold one of the shoots at. Pine Bluff is a awsom range set up but there parking would be a problem. The mayflower range could possibly be another.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

This may have nothing to do with it but the ASA starts the 3D season way to early! Most of the US is still with bad weather and really can't get out and get prepared! After Indoor Nationals is a better time to start. The date of the Georgia shoot will be a better starting date. I know I went to Florida for the first time this year and was not able to prepare cause of weather in Kentucky and I won't waste my time or money doing it again! Florida was a week after Vegas and that makes people choose what shoot to attend in this economy! I think Indoor Nationals is in a few weeks and people just had to spend money going to Louisana! Not a fun choice on a low income! There are allot of good shooters that are still practicing for Indoor that would be competing for shooter of the year in ASA but have to choose how to spend their money!


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

geezer047 said:


> I thought that the new shooter of the year deal could be most of the reason that numbers are down. But, then when I checked closer the biggest losses are coming from the Bow Novice class (normally 130+) down to the 80's and Open C ( 120+) down to the 70's. These are not in the shooter of the year program and have lost over a 100 shooters. So, must be the economy or just still a little early on the season. Charlie


There are some BN and C folks that I see regularly, but the majority of these classes are semi local to the event. My personal opinion is that you can judge the local interest in the venue based off of these classes because, as you stated, these are not SOY classes. That being said, for this particular event, if I were a local looking to participate in one of these classes and looked at the weather Saturday, I wouldn't have shown up either.


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Kids and work -- when you have both at the same time - kids are hard to get rid of and work is hard to find. Gas is and will be an issue. Need a network of charter busses to bring people in from across the country. Don’t know if that would work. Would be a lot of fun.


Maybe go to a 3 to 4 state “regional” conference style where finalist qualify and shoot off in a “super bowl.” Do 3 to 4 big events in each “conference.” Hold the Classic dead center in the middle of the population of shooters.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i will in no way contend for shooter of the year. but being a retired geezer i have the time to attend the pro ams and intend to do so. that's why i worked over 50 years...so i could enjoy these so-called "golden years". i think there are a number of older shooters who will also be attending several of the pro ams for similar reasons...they just shoot a whole lot better than me.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Tallcatt said:


> The spring W. Monroe event "should" be on the calender for next year. ASA likes the hosts and the hosts like ASA.
> 
> The Classic most likely will be in either Cullman, Alabama or Meridian, Mississippi.
> 
> Nothing set in stone.... yet.....but I wouldn't bet against this prediction.:wink:


We saw Mike T talking to a group of people from Meridian this weekend. It looked like they were getting ready to go on a tour of the shoot.

I would love to see the Classic in the Nashville area, I think that area is pretty much the center of the ASA.


----------

